# ProBios



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone ever use a product called ProBios powder and if so how do you use it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you sprinkle it on their feed after "wetting" it a bit with some oil so it sticks to the grains.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. We put it in the water.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes ,I also put it in the water . One scoop per gal. , a few times a week. I also have used a product from the Merrick's company sold at any farm and fleet supply store called BLUE RIBBON Poultry Electrolyte pack. Electrolytes Nutrients and Direct-fed Microbials. Great for birds after a race or hard flying or under any stress. Lactobacillus is the best thing anyone can supplement a pigeon with...


----------

